# Help with cooling cage



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey everyone, weather in here is around 85ºF (30ºC), I have a feeling it is a little too hot for my girl. She has enough ventilation and she is not near direct sunlight, I make sure she has plenty of water, but I am afraid that she will over-heat, I am even more worried because the weather forecast predicted it will be getting worse and worse, only tomorrow we will be around 88ºF.
I don't have AC in my house, the only thing similar to it that I have would cool her down way too much as I can't control it's temperature. My window is always open to give her enough air. I set a ventilator near the window to make the air circulation better, and I already ran out of ideas.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't know if it is a good idea, but if you're in real trouble you maybe could fill some bottles with cold water to keep her cool? Of course it's not a good long term option.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Too hot is generally not quite as panic-inducing as too cold, so try to relax and just keep an eye on her for cues. She'll let you know if she's getting overheated, with panting, splatting out, or looking lethargic. Some other ideas you can try are getting a ceramic tile (like a floor tile) or a ceramic flower pot that's big enough and putting it in her cage, for a cooler option to sleep on. You might find her splatted out on those if she likes them. Another option, if she's showing signs of distress from being too warm and you want to try and cool it down quickly, is getting some freezer packs and setting them on top of her cage. Cool air sinks, so that may help cool the cage off a couple degrees if you find it necessary. Just place a towel under the packs so they don't drip into the cage and get it or her wet.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot to both of you  It is also great to hear it is not something to be terrified of, also thanks for your advices, I will take them into account for when the temperature reaches it's peak in a couple of months. Again thanks a lot


----------



## gas (Feb 20, 2012)

This post will be one of the noted post for me. Like in Mexico, here in the Philippine the climate is warm, so.. most of the time temperature rises (rather than fall). I like the freezer pack idea, i should keep that in our freezer just in case.


----------

